# Happy birthday to me



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I don't know what happened to me the other night but I was sitting on the couch and I reached over and grabbed the iPad and before I knew it I had these chisels on the way. I also ordered a shaft ( i nocked it over with the fork lift and bent it) and some sand paper for my G1014z belt/disk sander and a few packs of sand paper for my edge sander. Afterwards I thought This must be what happens to those old women that watch qvc late at night. So if any of y'all want anything maybe just put some subliminal messages in this thread and the next time I am under the spell of the QVC voodoo witches I may just have it headed your way. 








Set of Narex classic chisels











Mortise chisels. 1/4" - 1/2"












Right and left skew chisels


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:smile: you'll be very happy with the chisels! They require a bit of flattening and sharpening but they are pretty nice!


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Happy birthday Ttharp you are now officially on the slope,don't look back there's no turning back.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Billy De. I have no intension to look back. I have finally got my shop where I can start getting some decent hand tools and put them where visitors, who have no clue what they cost, can't get them and destroy them. Now my old garage sale irwins are community chisels. I love helping people out and let I friends do projects with my power tools. They know how much easier it is to do at my shop, but few realize how much all those hunks of cast iron cost or the time takes to keep them tuned up. I will admit that one time I got pretty mad when a friend of a friend came over and couldn't get over how awesome my portacable 6" RO sander is. He proceeded to use about 25 dollars worth of my 3m sandpaper. The part I got mad about was that he left all the old paper on the floor for me to pick up.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Tom,
Do you use the "scary sharp method"?
I have read up on it and it seems that most people are using 3m microfilm. I fabricate countertops with granite so I have plenty of granite to use for a base, i am just not sure what abrasive to use. 

I also have a grizzly wet grinder tormek copy, but never really working a lot with hand tools I have gotten by without learning to sharpen.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, I am using 'that' method. I start anywhere from 150-400 and end up at 2500. I only go down to 800-1200 for the backs of the chisels.

It works well. I have a wet stone grinder but I never use it, I find wetsand paper with MS works better for me... could just be me though!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have some of the Narex chisels and after some flattening and honing, mine are stupid sharp. I can shave with them. You will definitely like these chisel. Good choice.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Tom could you list the different grits you use between 150-400-2500? When people talk scary sharp I never know if I am supposed to use every grit from 100 all the way up or if you skip some in between ones. If it is every grit it seems like a lot compared to using stones, from what I have been reading. Do you only use a few stones with the stone method and if someone knows what grits of stones to use that would be great also. I am trying to figure what is best for me to start with as a sharpening system. I am starting from scratch, if you will, pun intended. I know there is a lot already online, but it may be too much info. I need my WWT friends to clear it up for me.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Paul for a 'new' tool like the Narex chisels flattening the back generally goes like this -

150/220, 400, 800, 1000

For the main bevel-
400, 800, 1000

For the micro bevel-
1000, 1500, 2500

Works for me but I'm sure methods as well as results vary. I buy my paper as needed from an automotive body shop supply house in walking distance (bout 5 blocks) from my shop. I ALWAYS use MS to lubricate the paper, this keeps the paper from filling and also makes almost a polishing slurry as you get to the finer grits.

I really should strop the blades but I'm lazy, lol


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tharp. arty:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Paul, for stones I use a 1000 grit and an 8000 grit Norton water stone. I have access to a 16000 grit stone and used this to polish the backs oft chisels to a mirror shine.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice purchase and Happy Birthday! I have some of the old Narex chisels. I wish I had the classic edge ones. How uniform on the side lands of these? The pics at Lee Valley don't really show it well.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Paul, for stones I use a 1000 grit and an 8000 grit Norton water stone. I have access to a 16000 grit stone and used this to polish the backs oft chisels to a mirror shine.


A 16,000x stone!? WOW! can you see the finished edge under an electron microscope?

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Happy B-Day....nice set of chisels!


----------

